# Faust - departing for Port Hueneme 4 June 2011



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Although our VIN still hasn't shown up in the WWL Track & Trace system since dropping my car off at LOGINOUT on 25 May, BMW European Delivery has confirmed that our car will be on the Faust, departing on 4 June.

This is Voyage CD122-FAT and is scheduled to arrive in Port Heuneme on 29 June.

The Faust is currently steaming towards Bremerhaven, scheduled to dock on 3 June.

Anybody else on this ship?


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

According to Harms in Frankfurt, my car is scheduled to be on the Faust as well. I dropped off last week.

Is there any way to confirm that your vehicle is on the ship once it is on the way? Does the ED department notify you by email or letter? Or can you just contact Harms/ LOGINOUT?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

You can track your car by using the WWL Track & Trace located at http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp, just enter your full VIN. BMW will not e-mail you with any status. You can e-mail LOGINOUT, but see my result below.

My tracking results have not been successful. I dropped my car off at LOGINOUT on Wednesday morning, 25 May. Erregend, another board member who took delivery at the same time as we did, also dropped off his car not too long before us and were waiting for us when we arrived. His car showed up on Track & Trace the next day as being booked on the Fidelio. (Fidelio is going to NY, not Port Hueneme like the Faust.) He had a status of "Received at terminal" several days before his car was loaded on the ship.

When I enter my VIN at Track & Trace I still get "No records found". I called BMW European Sales (800-932-0831) yesterday and they confirmed that our car is scheduled on the Faust. Why it's not showing up on Track & Trace yet I have no clue.

I e-mailed LOGINOUT last night and had this reply this morning, which I don't really understand. I had expected them to confirm that they had received our car and that it had been transported to Bremerhaven on a particular date and arrived at Bremerhaven on a particular date.

"Hello (SD 335is)
We dont have any information in the system yet. Please mail us in 1 week. (2 Weeks from drop off). Than we might can tell you the vessel.
The tracking system is not working anymore since already 1 year . sorry about that. Not all vessels have GPS and it did not work after all.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
best regards, cordialement

Kathrin Gaugele
Drop-Off Agent

LOG IN OUT GmbH - Airport Munich
Terminalstrasse Mitte 20
85356 München"​
The Faust arrived in port at Bremerhaven today at 11:57 CEST and is scheduled to depart tomorrow, so the cars should be loaded either today or tomorrow.

A bit frustrating, but I'm sure that in a few days our car will show up as being on the Faust.

The Faust in port at Bremerhaven today at 17:03 CEST. It's the boat on the right that says "Wallenius Wilhelmson":


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks. I couldn't figure out how to access the tracking, but that's ok. As long as my car is on the boat, I'm cool.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Click on the link for WWL, then scroll down and look on the right hand side for "Track & Trace" and click on "All Users". On the next page put your VIN in the "Cargo ID" field and click on "Track". You'll either get "No records found" or you'll get the status of your car. I don't know what information you'll get, because I haven't gotten any yet!

This thread has extremely detailed instructions on how to track your car: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382239


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately, when I click "all users", the link takes me to a blank page; maybe it's a Mac thing.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

fishskis said:


> Thanks for the help. Unfortunately, when I click "all users", the link takes me to a blank page; maybe it's a Mac thing.


I have this problem with Chrome, but it works with Firefox.

Here's some other handy links:

Here's the link to the WWL page that shows the schedule for Faust, Voyage #CD122-FAT, showing that it's scheduled into Port Heuneme on 29 June. Just put in the voyage # in the field: http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/voyageSearch.do and click "Search".

Here's a link to info about the Faust: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=266260000. If you click on "Current Vessel's Track" you'll get a live map showing the Faust in port and the track it took getting to port. This is a real-time, interactive map, and updates every 100 seconds. You can zoom in and out and move the map, just like any other Google map. You can watch it leave port tomorrow and make it's way through the English Channel. If you register on this site and create your own "My Fleet" you can add the Faust to your fleet and add Bremerhaven and get e-mail and text message updates on it's status. You can also click on "My Fleet" on the left hand side and all the other ships will disappear. This reduces the clutter and will only show the Faust. Unfortunately, Port Hueneme is not on the port list, but Manzanillo is. They also have mobile apps and I have it on my Android phone.

Here's a link to info about the port of Bremerhaven, showing Faust in port: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/portdetails.aspx?port_id=174. You can use the "Ports" tab on this page to find out information about the ports of Zeebrugge, Southampton, and Manzanillo. Again, Port Hueneme is not on the port list.

Here's a link to the webcam showing Faust in the port of Bremerhaven: http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/. It's night time now, but refresh it early tomorrow morning and you should get a picture like the one I posted above.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

WOW! Thanks again. I now hold you personally responsible for increasing my obsessiveness with redelivery.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a beautiful morning at the port of Bremerhaven! Let's get those cars loaded up!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust has just left dock and is currently in the channel exiting the port of Bremerhaven. Out of range of the BLG webcam.

ETA: The official departure time was 23:49. It is now out of the channel and in open water, headed to Zeebrugge, Belgium, scheduled for arrival on 6 June.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust has just passed the seawall at the entrance to the port of Zeebrugge and is heading towards it's berth. It will be passing the Fidelio, it's sister ship, which is headed out to sea to Southampton.

I sure wish I knew for sure that my car is on this ship. Still "No records found".

Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 06-06-2011 00:00:24 UTC

MOVEMENT: Vessel stopped. ( Port: Zeebrugge Berth: Pierre Vandammesluis )
PORT: The vessel FAUST has moored at berth. ( Port: Zeebrugge Berth: Pierre Vandammesluis )​


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally! We have confirmation that our car is on the Faust!

My wife just checked the Track & Trace just before we were ready to head to bed (I know, we stay up late!) and all of our info showed up! I think that WWL was having problems with their systems because other functions on their site weren't working right all weekend. Apparently the IT folks got to work this morning and got things working again.

Now we know that our car was "Booked" at Bremerhaven at 21:04 on 26 May, the day after drop off at LOGINOUT. It was "Received at Terminal" at 6:50 on 4 June, the day that Faust returned to port, and "Loaded on Vessel" at 14:12 the same day.

Currently still in port at Zeebrugge, scheduled to depart at 18:00 on 6 June for Southampton.

What a relief!


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for all of this information and the updates!

I was just able to use Firefox on a pc (since the WW site seems to be Mac/ Safari unfriendly) and confirmed that my car is on the Faust as well.

I look forward to your continued ship tracking updates.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

From VesselTracker.com:

Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 06-06-2011 16:33:07 UTC

MOVEMENT: Vessel moved.

PORT: The vessel FAUST has left the berth. ( Port: Zeebrugge )​
The Live Ships Map on MarineTraffic.com currently shows the Faust in the lock at the entrance to the port of Zeebrugge before heading out in open water.

Destination: SOUTHAMPTON
ETA: 2011-06-06 05:00​


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Faust approaching the port of Southampton, UK:

















From VesselTracker.com:

Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 07-06-2011 06:38:07 UTC (1:38 late)

MOVEMENT: Vessel stopped. ( Port: Southampton Berth: Southampton Grain Terminal )

PORT: The vessel FAUST has moored at berth. ( Port: Southampton Berth: Southampton Grain Terminal )​
The Live Ships Map on MarineTraffic.com currently shows the Faust at the dock at Southampton:










Live Map of Faust's current position

Faust is scheduled to depart Southampton at 18:00 today. Next destination, Manzanillo, Panama, 20 June.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

From VesselTracker.com:

Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 07-06-2011 17:08:03 UTC

MOVEMENT: Vessel moved.

PORT: The vessel FAUST has left the berth. ( Port: Southampton Berth: Southampton Grain Terminal )​From MarineTraffic.com:

Destination: MANZANILLO
ETA: 2011-06-20 06:00​
Live Map of Faust's current position.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust left the range of MarineTraffic.com and VesselTracker.com sometime overnight and is somewhere in the Atlantic.

Tracking can be done at http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SLKQ but is spotty at best. Currently, the last reported position using this tracking site was 6 Jun 2246 but that was before she arrived at Southampton.

The destination and ETA has not changed:

Destination: MANZANILLO
ETA: 2011-06-20 06:00​


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Faust*

Last reported at 2011-Jun-09 00:00 UTC. Time now 2011-Jun-09 01:17 UTC.
Position N 47°12' W 010°18'.










Length 227.8 m; beam 32.3 m; draft 9.5 m.

Wind from 180 at 4 knots

Barometer 1016.9 mb
Air temperature 11.9 ° C 
Visibility: greater than 10.8 NM 
Water temperature 15.1 ° C


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

1200 GMT 10 June: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6122685&postcount=18


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Erregend said:


> 1200 GMT 10 June: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6122685&postcount=18


Yeah, what's with that? I was a little disconcerted that in the last six hours the Faust has turned nearly due _East_!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

SD 335is said:


> Yeah, what's with that? I was a little disconcerted that in the last six hours the Faust has turned nearly due _East_!


Got to be a bad report. Says they averaged 38.4 Knots!! Impossible!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Faust is back on track... It was a bad Longitude in the report.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Erregend said:


> Faust is back on track... It was a bad Longitude in the report.


Yeah, I saw that. Whew! Had me worried there. I started thinking pirates!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust has passed the Azores overnight and was picked up by MarineTraffic.com again:










Current position (will be out of range again soon).

Here's the Faust's progress across the Atlantic. The last position shown was at 12:00 UTC, 5:00 AM PDT:


----------



## tbrother (Feb 1, 2006)

Back in range of marinetraffic.com now. Approaching Panama Canal.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

tbrother said:


> Back in range of marinetraffic.com now. Approaching Panama Canal.


You beat me to it! I just got the e-mail alert and was going to post this info. I was getting a little anxious because it last reported its position by radio 18-Jun 1800. It was originally due into port at Manzanillo today at 0600 UTC. Once it got picked up again by the AIS system it's reported ETA was 0800 UTC, but it's well past both of those times and it hasn't reached port yet.

Current position (real-time, this will not display if Faust is out of range):
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?mmsi=266260000&centerx=-79.64661&centery=9.682197&zoom=10&type_color=7

Here's Faust's progress across the Atlantic:









Info on it's passage. Note the wave heights! It apparently ran into a storm on 14 Jun with wind speeds up to 27 knots.


```
Notes	Date/time	Position	Naut miles run	Avg speed	Wind from/ knots	Barom	Visib	Wave height	Air temp	Dewpoint	Water temp
2011-Jun-18 18:00	N 16°18' W 070°18'	92	15.4	 080 / 19	1015.8	 5.4		27.7		29.1
2011-Jun-18 12:00	N 17°12' W 069°00'	92	15.3	 060 / 19	1017.2	10.8		30.2		29.0
2011-Jun-18 06:00	N 18°06' W 067°42'	92	15.3	 050 / 10	1017.1	10.8		27.7		29.1
2011-Jun-18 00:00	N 19°00' W 066°24'	88	14.6	 080 / 16	1017.5	10.8		27.9		28.8
2011-Jun-17 18:00	N 19°48' W 065°06'	77	12.8	 110 / 16	1017.7	10.8		28.9		28.6
2011-Jun-17 12:00	N 20°24' W 063°54'	87	14.5	 100 / 16	1018.4	10.8		28.3		28.1
2011-Jun-17 06:00	N 21°12' W 062°36'	96	16.1	 080 / 19	1017.6	10.8		26.9		28.0
2011-Jun-17 00:00	N 22°00' W 061°06'	91	15.2	 050 / 10	1018.7	10.8		27.4		28.1
2011-Jun-16 18:00	N 22°48' W 059°42'	85	14.2	 140 / 6	1018.9	10.8		29.0		27.9
2011-Jun-16 12:00	N 23°24' W 058°18'	97	16.2	 150 / 12	1018.5	10.8		27.8		27.3
2011-Jun-16 06:00	N 24°24' W 056°54'	87	14.5	 150 / 16	1017.7	10.8		26.2		27.4
2011-Jun-16 00:00	N 25°06' W 055°30'	87	14.5	 150 / 14	1018.9	10.8		26.3		27.0
2011-Jun-15 18:00	N 25°48' W 054°06'	85	14.1	 160 / 12	1018.8	10.8		27.8		26.9
2011-Jun-15 12:00	N 26°36' W 052°48'	93	15.6	 160 / 14	1018.8	10.8		26.4		26.2
2011-Jun-15 06:00	N 27°24' W 051°18'	181	15.1	 180 / 12	1018.3	10.8		25.0		26.6
2011-Jun-14 18:00	N 29°00' W 048°24'	92	15.3	 160 / 10	1021.0	27.0		26.0		26.0
2011-Jun-14 12:00	N 29°48' W 046°54'	84	14.0	 200 / 6	1021.6	27.0		25.1		25.0
2011-Jun-14 06:00	N 30°30' W 045°30'	187	15.6	 040 / 4	1020.5	 5.4		22.7		24.4
2011-Jun-13 18:00	N 32°00' W 042°18'	86	14.3	 280 / 6	1020.1	 5.4		23.3		22.3
2011-Jun-13 12:00	N 32°48' W 040°54'	89	14.9	 200 / 16	1015.8	 5.4		22.9		22.6
2011-Jun-13 06:00	N 33°36' W 039°24'	89	14.8	 250 / 10	1017.8	10.8		21.6		22.2
2011-Jun-13 00:00	N 34°24' W 037°54'	88	14.7	 210 / 16	1018.5	10.8		21.6		22.2
2011-Jun-12 18:00	N 35°12' W 036°24'	84	14.1	 210 / 14	1017.3	10.8		22.1		21.7
2011-Jun-12 12:00	N 35°54' W 034°54'	95	15.9	 190 / 12	1017.6	10.8		20.9		20.6
2011-Jun-12 06:00	N 36°42' W 033°12'	94	15.7	 250 / 8	1016.1	10.8		19.4		20.1
2011-Jun-12 00:00	N 37°30' W 031°30'	90	14.9	 220 / 12	1015.9	10.8		19.3		19.3
2011-Jun-11 18:00	N 38°18' W 029°54'	82	13.6	 240 / 16	1013.1	 5.4		19.8		18.7
2011-Jun-11 12:00	N 39°00' W 028°24'	92	15.4	 200 / 27	1012.2	 1.1		19.1		18.8
2011-Jun-11 06:00	N 39°48' W 026°42'	178	14.9	 180 / 25	1014.7	 2.2		18.1		18.1
2011-Jun-10 18:00	N 41°24' W 023°24'	392	65.3	 200 / 14	1021.0	 5.4		17.3		17.0
2011-Jun-10 12:00	N 42°12' W 014°42'	230	38.4	 200 / 14	1021.8	10.8		16.0		16.3
2011-Jun-10 06:00	N 43°00' W 019°48'	99	16.5	 180 / 2	1023.3	10.8		14.6		16.0
2011-Jun-10 00:00	N 43°54' W 017°54'	95	15.8	 350 / 8	1023.8	10.8		13.8		16.0
2011-Jun-09 18:00	N 44°42' W 016°00'	189	15.8		1021.5	10.8		14.7		15.5
2011-Jun-09 06:00	N 46°24' W 012°12'	92	15.3	 350 / 8	1018.0	10.8		11.7		14.4
2011-Jun-09 00:00	N 47°12' W 010°18'	508	10.3	 180 / 4	1016.9	10.8		11.9		15.1
2011-Jun-06 22:46	N 50°58' E 001°16'	7	19.4							
2011-Jun-06 22:25	N 51°02' E 001°25'	8	20.0							
2011-Jun-06 22:02	N 51°06' E 001°35'	12	19.6							
2011-Jun-06 21:24	N 51°16' E 001°48'	9	18.6							
2011-Jun-06 20:55	N 51°23' E 001°56'	28	16.1							
2011-Jun-06 19:10	N 51°23' E 002°41'	2	13.2							
2011-Jun-06 19:03	N 51°22' E 002°44'	6	11.0							
2011-Jun-06 18:29	N 51°25' E 002°52'
```


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Traffic jam at the Panama Canal!

Faust turned north, did (a couple) of circles and is now headed back south. She seems to be headed towards port now, so hopefully she'll make it this time:










Edit: After zooming in closer it appears that the Faust did _a couple_ of circles!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally!

Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 21-06-2011 01:14:22 UTC

MOVEMENT: Vessel stopped. ( Port: Colon Berth: Colon Port )
PORT: The vessel FAUST has moored at berth. ( Port: Colon Berth: Colon Port )​









Current position: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?mmsi=266260000&centerx=-79.88728&centery=9.36596&zoom=10&type_color=7

No departure scheduled yet. Next stop: Port Hueneme, CA! Scheduled ETA is 29 June. Unfortunately, no AIS coverage at this port.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

It is so incredibly cool (and a little scary) that this technology exists. It is also incredibly cool that you are doing these detailed updates on the ship that is carrying our two cars (and several thousand less important vehicles, apparently). Thank you again for feeding my obsession.

The waiting this time is not nearly as bad as my previous EDs; perhaps that is because I am still driving my previous ED car until this one arrives.(Last time I sold my old car well before my ED.)


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to be bummed if the Faust takes off and goes through the Panama Canal while I'm sleeping tonight! I'm hoping to get some webcam shots of it's passage.

There's no webcams that I could find in Manzanillo and there's none at Port Hueneme.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I stayed up 'til after 2:00 AM last night hoping that the Faust would go directly from the Port of Manzanillo to the Panama Canal and I would get a webcam shot of it in the locks. Instead, it headed out of port and directly North where it hung out for hours, doing Crazy Ivans.










About an hour after I went to bed it started heading towards the Panama Canal. I got up after 6.5 hours sleep and was rewarded with this picture of the Faust in the first lock at Gatun:










Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 21-06-2011 15:19:54 UTC

MOVEMENT: Vessel stopped. ( Port: Colon Berth: Gatun Locks )
PORT: The vessel FAUST has moored at berth. ( Port: Colon Berth: Gatun Locks )​


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a shot of the Faust exiting the last lock at Gatun and heading into Gatun Lake:










The entire journey through the Panama Canal from north to south consists of three sets of locks starting with the three-level Gatun Locks on the Atlantic Ocean side, across Gatun Lake, under the Centennial Bridge, through the one-level Pedro Miguel Locks, across Miraflores Lake, and then through the two-level Miraflores Locks into the Pacific Ocean. The Gatun Locks raise ships over 26 meters above sea level to the level of Gatun Lake, the highest point of the transit. The Pedro Miguel and Miraflores Locks lower the ship back down to sea level. The distance is 48 miles and takes 8-10 hours.

Live webcams and lots more information, including animations and videos, can be found here:
http://www.pancanal.com/eng/multimedia/index.html 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panama_Canal


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

As the Faust approached the Puente Centenario (Centennial Bridge) I noticed that the webcam that is supposed to point at the bridge was pointing at a different view of the Miraflores Locks. There was a link to "Request Angle Change" so I sent them an e-mail telling them that this camera wasn't pointing at the bridge. They apparently got the e-mail and changed the angle just in time to catch the Faust past the bridge:










MarineTraffic.com position a few minutes earlier:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust has completed it's transit of the Panama Canal and is now in the Pacific, heading for Port Hueneme:

Name: FAUST http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Faust-I56297.html
IMO: 9332925
Time: 22-06-2011 00:09:23 UTC

ETA: The vessel FAUST has changed its ETA. Old: 29-06-2011 07:00:00 New: 29-06-2011 07:00:00 (Dest: PORT HUENEME)
DESTINATION: The vessel FAUST has changed its destination: Old: PANAMA CANAL, New: PORT HUENEME (ETA: Wed Jun 29 07:00:00 CEST 2011)(_Tue Jun 29 midnight PDT_)​
Pictures of the Faust entering the Miraflores Lock:



























Pictures of the Faust leaving the Miraflores Lock:

























The Faust's passage through the Panama Canal:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust was picked up again by sailwx.com a couple of days after passing through the Panama Canal. It's been making it's way up the cost of Central America and now Mexico. Here's a picture of its complete route since it left Bremerhaven up until 11:00 PDT today:










It also got picked up again by marinetraffic.com a little while ago. Here's a picture of the area coverage from it's current position to Port Hueneme. It will be in range for a while, then drop out a couple of times until it is near Ensenada where it will be in range until it reaches Port Hueneme:

Destination: PORT HUENEME
ETA: 2011-06-29 07:00










Current location (if in range): http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?mmsi=266260000


----------



## piloto1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the updates in this thread. My car is on the Faust as well and it's made tracking it easy and fun thanks to your leg work. :beerchug:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

piloto1 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all of the updates in this thread. My car is on the Faust as well and it's made tracking it easy and fun thanks to your leg work. :beerchug:


Wow, first post, I'm flattered! Thanks!

Welcome to Bimmerfest! Now you have to tell us what you ordered, with all the packages and options, and if you did European Delivery, when your delivery was, your complete European itinerary, and some pictures!


----------



## SBA850CSi (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the great pics of the Faust on its journey to Port Hueneme. I have also been anxiously awaiting its arrival on the 29th. I would have loved to do the ED but settled for just ordering my car this time. Next time ED definitely!

I ordered a Le Mans Blue E90 with black dakota leather, glacier silver aluminum trim, 6spd MT, M sport package, premium package, heated front seats, Nav, split fold down rear seat, Ipod & USB adapter, satellite radio and anti-theft alarm system. In addition I have a set of Koni coilovers purchased from HP Autowerks waiting to go on once I take delivery.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

SBA850CSi said:


> Thanks for all the great pics of the Faust on its journey to Port Hueneme. I have also been anxiously awaiting its arrival on the 29th. I would have loved to do the ED but settled for just ordering my car this time. Next time ED definitely!
> 
> I ordered a Le Mans Blue E90 with black dakota leather, glacier silver aluminum trim, 6spd MT, M sport package, premium package, heated front seats, Nav, split fold down rear seat, Ipod & USB adapter, satellite radio and anti-theft alarm system. In addition I have a set of Koni coilovers purchased from HP Autowerks waiting to go on once I take delivery.


You're welcome! ED is an awesome experience and should not be missed! I'm already looking forward to the next one, even though it will probably be a few years.

Our cars are practically twins! The coilovers should make the handling even better. Are you planning on autocrossing/tracking your car?

Make sure you check back in and post when you get the call from your dealer to come and pick it up!


----------



## piloto1 (Jul 22, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> Wow, first post, I'm flattered! Thanks!
> 
> Welcome to Bimmerfest! Now you have to tell us what you ordered, with all the packages and options, and if you did European Delivery, when your delivery was, your complete European itinerary, and some pictures!


Wow, we seem to have a close taste in cars. I have an '03 S2000 as well. I just had it up at Laguna Seca and my buddy and I put 70 laps on it between the two of us. The car is stock except for Carbotech brakes and the OEM hardtop. Unfortunately, on the 70th lap I lost it out of the corckscrew and "kissed" the wall every so gently and now it's in the shop getting a new fender and bumper cover.  Oh well...

On to the BMWs. I went with a lease (the numbers were just too good to pass up), and did an ED as well. I documented it on another forum, but here's a summary and a few photos:

E90 M3
6MT
All options except for DCT and rear sunshade. 
I covered 2339 miles during my ED, in 9 days of driving. We started out in Munich and from there we went to Frankfurt, the Nurburgring, Luxembourg, Paris, Lyon, Cannes, Monaco, San Remo, back to Monaco, then took the Route Napoleon to Geneva, Lausanne, and then back to Munich.

This was my second time to the ring, and I didn't really drive it hard as the car was new. my last time there was arguably more fun as I had a rental GTI fron one of the nearby places that rent cars prepped for the Ring (rent-reacar.de).

However, the driving highlights were the M3 on the derestricted sections of autobahn, and Route Napoleon. If you've never had the pleasure of driving Route Napoleon, I highly recommend it. It's fairly deserted, has a plethora of corners (and of almost all types), and the surface is quite nice for such a deserted road. And the scenery is beautiful. Pure nature; just rolling hills, streams, and the snow-capped Alps in the distance. Having previously driven the Stelvio pass, I opted out this time around. But if there is a next time, I think I'll be staying around Munich. This was my first time there and I absolutely loved the city and the people there. Plus it had great section of derestricted authbahn near by. 

Here area few pics:

















































^ spent a small fortune on fuel too.  But well worth it!

And I'm certain this has been posted somewhere before, but I was checking Port Hueneme on marinetraffic, using the satelite view, and sure enough it shows the Falstaff, a sister ship to the Faust. At least we can see how and where our cars are unloaded.










Sorry for hijacking the thread. But again, thanks to all that have added updates to the location of the Faust. Just when you think you're crazy for obsessively looking at updates for the ship's postion, you find others that are just as crazy and obssesed as you. :beerchug:


----------



## piloto1 (Jul 22, 2010)

She's just off the coast from San Clemente! :banana:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

We're at latitude 32.94950. I took some screen shots when the Faust was at 32.94456 / 118.256 which was the closest I could get. Kind of hard to see though, as it was probably 90-100 miles offshore and we had a pretty heavy marine layer. 










Scheduled at Port Hueneme at 0600 today!


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Looks like she's in port now. My new ride is also aboard the Faust!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Faust has arrived at Port Hueneme!

I didn't get an e-mail alert because MarineTraffic doesn't officially cover Port Hueneme, but their Live Map shows the Faust at Port Hueneme. I don't know the exact time, but it was scheduled at 06:00 and MarineTraffic shows that the Faust went out of range at 06:13.










Here's a closer look. The arrow points at the BMW Vehicle Preparation Center (VPC) in Port Hueneme (Oxnard):










Now the wait for Customs, VPC and the dealer! I went back over the last six months and calculated that it takes about 16-22 days for Bimmerfesters in SoCal and NorCal to get their cars after their ship arrives at Port Hueneme. VPC is closed on July 4th and 5th, so that will add two days.

Everyone who is on this ship please check back and let everyone else know the status of your car until you take redelivery!


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

I caught the Faust on marinetraffic docked at Hueneme this morning just before it went offline on the site.
BTW the Oxnard schedule shows a partial manifest of the ship. Looks like it's carrying 1,179 bimmers and 173 minis.
http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/201106231249-vessel_schedule.pdf

I wonder if the ED vehicles get classified as BMWs or "veh".

The VPC can process 400 vehicles a day so if they aren't backlogged the should be able to get through the non-damaged vehicles pretty fast!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

schraderade said:


> I caught the Faust on marinetraffic docked at Hueneme this morning just before it went offline on the site.
> BTW the Oxnard schedule shows a partial manifest of the ship. Looks like it's carrying 1,179 bimmers and 173 minis.
> http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/201106231249-vessel_schedule.pdf
> 
> ...


Good find! My guess is that the "veh" are the non-auto vehicles, such as heavy machinery equipment like tractors, backloaders, etc., because WWL ships those too.

Our car needs a new right front wheel because I scraped one of the European high granite curbs on the second day we had the car. IN AND OUT also marked our right rear wheel because we had a tire replaced and there might have been a slight scuff on the wheel from changing it. I'm hoping that there isn't any other damage to be fixed!


----------



## SBA850CSi (May 3, 2009)

*Photos of Faust at Port Hueneme*

I drove down to Port Hueneme from Santa Barbara this morning and took a few photos of the Faust unloading our cars. You can't get very close to the ship but I managed to take a few photos from outside of the fence. The Faust is much bigger in person than what you imagine in the photos. The cars were being driven off the ship into the adjacent holding lot. I could not get good photos of this area nor could I see the cars in great detail. But it was fun seeing them roll off the ship. Now we just have to wait for them to get processed and then on to the dealership.


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Nice photos! Considering the number of cars aboard, they're amazingly quick at unloading them.
You're right about the scale of the vessel....it's hard to comprehend looking at the wide angle shots online.
This video reminds me of just how immense they are!


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Btw as far as I know the last major BMW shipment at Hueneme was the Don Juan which docked on June 17th. 
Those vehicles should have cleared the VPC by now so hopefully there is minimal backlog at the VPC and our bimmers will be cleared quickly.

Also, the Themis Leader arrives on July 6th with what looks like 868 bimmers aboard so hopefully the VPC will be trying to clear the backlog before then. I'm guessing the Themis may see VPC processing delays because of the size of our Faust shipment and the July 4th holiday.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

schraderade said:


> Btw as far as I know the last major BMW shipment at Hueneme was the Don Juan which docked on June 17th.
> Those vehicles should have cleared the VPC by now so hopefully there is minimal backlog at the VPC and our bimmers will be cleared quickly.
> 
> Also, the Themis Leader arrives on July 6th with what looks like 868 bimmers aboard so hopefully the VPC will be trying to clear the backlog before then. I'm guessing the Themis may see VPC processing delays because of the size of our Faust shipment and the July 4th holiday.


Some of the stuff I came across searching for "Port Heueneme" and "BMW Vehicle Prep Center" reported that BMW outsourced their VPC work in 2009 and it is now done by a third-party company who does work for other auto companies, including Mercedes, so that may not be an accurate barometer of their backlog. It's too bad that Google wasn't more real-time so we could get an idea of how many cars are in the holding lots on a day-to-day basis!

You may have already seen this but there have been several reports by LA BMW CCA members, both BMW and Mini, about several trips the club has made over the last few years to visit the PDC. I'd drive up for that! I don't see anything on their calendar for this year though. Somebody also just posted a 3-part report in the General Forum about a trip to the NJ VPC.


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> Some of the stuff I came across searching for "Port Heueneme" and "BMW Vehicle Prep Center" reported that BMW outsourced their VPC work in 2009 and it is now done by a third-party company who does work for other auto companies, including Mercedes, so that may not be an accurate barometer of their backlog. It's too bad that Google wasn't more real-time so we could get an idea of how many cars are in the holding lots on a day-to-day basis!


Man I wish Google maps were real time on the one hand, but on the other I'm pretty sure I'd never get work done if that were the case!

I think BMW outsourced its Hueneme/Oxnard VPC to AMPORTS in 2009. AMPORTS specialises in auto processing and the company also handles a lot of other brands.
But as far as I know the AMPORTS/BMW facility in Oxnard is dedicated to BMW, Mini, and Rolls Royce. In other words, it was a pure BMW outsourcing deal rather than the sale (and repurposing) of the facility for use with any other autos. The facility is still owned by BMW and runs only the above brands.

Since BMW and Mini share most of their shipping vessels and Rolls is very limited volume, I'm hopeful I'm right about the backlog and our bimmers will get processed FAST :banana:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

schraderade said:


> Man I wish Google maps were real time on the one hand, but on the other I'm pretty sure I'd never get work done if that were the case!
> 
> I think BMW outsourced its Hueneme/Oxnard VPC to AMPORTS in 2009. AMPORTS specialises in auto processing and the company also handles a lot of other brands.
> But as far as I know the AMPORTS/BMW facility in Oxnard is dedicated to BMW, Mini, and Rolls Royce. In other words, it was a pure BMW outsourcing deal rather than the sale (and repurposing) of the facility for use with any other autos. The facility is still owned by BMW and runs only the above brands.
> ...


I certainly hope that's the case!


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Well it looks like the Faust departed Port Hueneme at just past 1am last night so our cars are definitively done unloading 

My car's status with the BMW NA hotline switched to "your vehicle is at the port awaiting transport" which means (given the delay in reporting) it's likely at the VPC today.
Let's hope they whiz through this fresh batch of Priority 0 / Priority 1 bimmers (but without mistakes!).


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

WWL's Track and Trace shows our car as DISCHARGED on 6 Jun @ 23:00 UTC (4:00 PM ODT), so it's definitely on the ground! BMW Status reports the vehicle as "in transit", which I think is the same as it's been since it left Bremerhaven.

It should be about 3 weeks or less now!


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Nice....I was never able to get the Wallenius track-n-trace to work with my VIN or BOL number.
I'm hoping that mine will be delivered in a lot less than 2 weeks since it's not an ED and (hopefully) there are no repairs needed.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Our car has cleared Customs and been released from WWL! Maybe Customs wanted to get this shipment through before the holiday weekend. All that's left now is the VPC and loading it onto a truck but that process probably won't start until at least next Wednesday since the VPC has a 4-day holiday from Saturday through Tuesday.


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

I think there is a delay on the website for reporting.
Am happy to report that the speculation on the VPC backlog was right: 
My car arrived in the Bay Area today! Should be picking it up on Tuesday next week.
So approximately the timeline from arrival at Hueneme was: 
6/29 Arrival in port hueneme. I think priority 1 cars are precleared with customs. Transportation to VPC.
6/30 VPC then released to Wagonners for trucking up to the Bay Area
7/1 arrival at bay area, dealer unpack
7/5 delivery. I might have been able to press them for delivery tomorrow (7/2) but I'm busy so it's going to be Tuesday.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent, congratulations! Hopefully you'll be so busy this weekend that time just flies by and it will be Tuesday before you know it!

When I called BMW European Sales this morning they said that my car is still in Customs and Agricultural Inspection and that it usually takes 5-7 business days for the car to clear. Clearly the WWL website and BMW are not in sync, and I think that WWL is probably more accurate on the vehicle clearing Customs.

Anybody else get a call from their dealer today?


----------



## SBA850CSi (May 3, 2009)

Got the call from the dealer this afternoon that the car was on his lot in Santa Barbara. I will be picking it up tomorrow if all goes as planned. Very quick turnaround from coming off the boat until delivery. They are hustling at the Oxnard VPC.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

SBA850CSi said:


> Got the call from the dealer this afternoon that the car was on his lot in Santa Barbara. I will be picking it up tomorrow if all goes as planned. Very quick turnaround from coming off the boat until delivery. They are hustling at the Oxnard VPC.


Was this a European Delivery? It seems impossibly fast.


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Mine was NOT ED. It was a Priority 1 new car custom order which means it pre-cleared customs.
ED cars will take longer in customs. But see above...the next ship at Hueneme isn't due for a while so you guys should benefit from a low backlog at the VPC so once customs clears things should be fast.


----------



## SBA850CSi (May 3, 2009)

Picked up the car today; definitely worth the wait.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Your car looks beautiful, so much like ours! Le Mans Blue Metallic is just stunning in bright sunlight! Nice long weekend to get it too!

Our CA has told us that our car is still in Customs, most likely because it is an ED car. Customs has a four-day weekend, so nothing will be done now until Wednesday. He thinks it could clear the VPC in a day or two and be on a truck the next day, with a possible redelivery next Friday or Saturday. Crossing our fingers!


----------



## schraderade (May 18, 2011)

Picked up my 550i yesterday. Initial impressions here. Am happy with the new ride.
Will post photos when I find some decent light.
Good luck Tom and to those of you who are waiting...D-day is soon!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

schraderade said:


> Picked up my 550i yesterday. Initial impressions here. Am happy with the new ride.
> Will post photos when I find some decent light.
> Good luck Tom and to those of you who are waiting...D-day is soon!


Congratulations!

I called BMW European Sales today and they told me that the car was released from Customs, probably this morning, and was waiting to be delivered to the VPC. If VPC only takes a couple of days it could be on a truck on Friday. Our CA has confirmed that all he is going to do is fill the tank and we can be on our way, no prep, no wash (as per my instructions), Munich Zoll plates still attached front and rear, "as is, right off the truck" as he phrased it. Could have it this weekend, or early next week at the latest.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

:thumbup:
Looking forward to seeing lots of pics once you get her home and all cleaned up.
May that flat tire be the worst trouble you ever have with the car.


----------



## adidas414 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you SD 335is for putting in all this work tracking the ship. I recently did ED and dropped my car off in Munich on 5/24, just figured out today how to use the track and trace site (could never get it to load before) and found out my car was on that same ship, can't wait to get it, never thought this wait would drag on for so long...


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> :thumbup:
> Looking forward to seeing lots of pics once you get her home and all cleaned up.
> May that flat tire be the worst trouble you ever have with the car.


Thanks! If the flat tire is the worst trouble we ever have with the car we will certainly be grateful!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

adidas414 said:


> Thank you SD 335is for putting in all this work tracking the ship. I recently did ED and dropped my car off in Munich on 5/24, just figured out today how to use the track and trace site (could never get it to load before) and found out my car was on that same ship, can't wait to get it, never thought this wait would drag on for so long...


Thanks, I enjoyed doing it (yeah, I know, I'm a geek!) and I found it really interesting. The Internet is an amazing tool. I was in IT my entire career, was in on the Internet when it was first commercialized, yet I'm still constantly amazed how much can be done with it!

Hope you get your car soon!


----------



## adidas414 (Jul 7, 2011)

i just got an email from my client advisor about the following possible delay:
Oxnard VDC –Temporary Shutdown

Thursday, July 7, 2011

Please be advised the Oxnard Vehicle Distribution Center (VDC) in California will be closed today due to a serious water leak in the fire sprinkler system. 

The local utility and service crews have been contacted and are involved to help rectify the situation. An update will be provided at such time the facility is to reopen.
:yikes:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I called BMW European Sales this morning to check on the status and also confirm the problem at the VDC. My status is the same as on Wednesday morning, "Cleared Customs and waiting to be moved to the VDC". When I said that was the same status on Wednesday morning, she told me that the VDC was closed yesterday but that it is open today. That kills any chance that we'll get our car this weekend, but the good news is that it wasn't inside when the sprinkler system leaked. 

The sprinkler system leaked at my wife's workplace last year in the ceiling right above her office. Messed up her office pretty well and it needed new ceiling tiles, drywall, carpet, and paint. The water that came out was pretty nasty and ruined some stuff on her desk. I wouldn't want that water on my car!


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

It's here! My M3 Vert was dropped off at South Bay BMW (a little over an hour from Port Hueneme) this morning; it will be PDI'd tomorrow morning, and I'll be picking it up in the early afternoon. I stopped by since I was in the neighborhood, and the car looks great; it is clean and the Euro plates are still on.

Thank you to SD 335is for keeping track of my car all along the way; you made the wait much easier.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

fishskis said:


> It's here! My M3 Vert was dropped off at South Bay BMW (a little over an hour from Port Hueneme) this morning; it will be PDI'd tomorrow morning, and I'll be picking it up in the early afternoon. I stopped by since I was in the neighborhood, and the car looks great; it is clean and the Euro plates are still on.
> 
> Thank you to SD 335is for keeping track of my car all along the way; you made the wait much easier.


Congratulations! Hope you get some sleep tonight!

Let me know how it goes with your dealer and the CA sales tax. I don't know if you saw my posts in the thread about CA sales tax, but if you paid tax and registration fees prior to July 1 and you are picking up your car after July 1, you are entitled to a refund of the difference in the tax rate (7.75% vs. 8.75%. My understanding is that registration fees are also less. My dealer seems to be ignoring my direct questions about getting the refund.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks; I am sure yours will be there in the next couple of days.

Regarding the tax issue, I am aware of it, but I lease, so it is a different situation. When the taxes went up a couple of years ago, BMW Financial raised the monthly payment on my 650 accordingly; I have confirmed that when they come down, they will adjust downward. We'll see.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I woke up this morning thinking "This is the day!", especially after reading that fishskis' car was delivered to the dealer yesterday and he is picking it up today. 

Imagine my disappointment when I called BMW this morning and was told that our car was waiting for Customs clearance and they were still waiting for the paperwork to move the car to the PDC! I was told last Wednesday that the car had cleared Customs and was waiting to be moved to the VDC. WTF? :dunno:

Now they going to run a status inquiry and find out what's going on and try and expedite it. They will e-mail me when they have a status. :bawling:


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Breaking news!!!!!*

News Flash!!!

News helicopter pilot reports seeing bright blue car doing burnouts and doughnuts in large parking lot near Oxnard!

Smoke so dense that a Code Orange Air Quality Alert has been raised in the area.

More at 11:00.

 Sorry, I couldn't resist. :angel:
Hope the news from BMW ED Office is good!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Tom 
Perhaps customs found the 5 kilos of black-tar heroine you hid in the run flats?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I appreciate the attempts at humor, but at this point I'm completely frustrated.

BMW never followed up with an e-mail regarding the status inquiry. :thumbdwn:

After being told conflicting information repeatedly by BMW (it's cleared Customs/it's still in Customs, it's at the VPC/it's still waiting for transport to the VPC) for at least 10 days, and being told on Tuesday morning by my CA that it cleared Customs and was released to the trucking company, I found out yesterday morning from BMW that the car finally made it to the VPC on Tuesday morning (my CA apparently forgot that step.). So it actually cleared Customs on Monday, 7/11 despite the fact that I was told it cleared Customs on Wednesday, 7/6. :thumbdwn:

When I called BMW this morning I was told that the VPC has ordered a right front wheel. The VPC apparently just realized this morning that they had to order a right front wheel to replace the one with curb rash incurred in Salzburg. (It was marked at LOG IN OUT at the Munich Airport when we dropped off the car.) When I asked how long it will take, I was told two business days to get the wheel and another business day to mount the wheel. (Really!? Discount Tire can do this in less than an hour!) :dunno:

Even if by some miracle that they get the wheel tomorrow and it actually takes less than one business day to mount the wheel, the 405 freeway is scheduled to close for 54 hours starting at midnight on Friday. LA is telling people to avoid the area or just stay home this weekend. :yikes: So there's no way that it is going to be trucked until at least Monday.

My wife and I are starting to feel like there's some vast cosmic conspiracy to prevent us from taking redelivery of our car! We have an SD BMW CCA event on Saturday evening and we were really looking forward to showing off our new car!  :tsk: :bawling:


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

I know it is a little frustrating, but try to maintain perspective. You will probably get the car Monday or Tuesday; this is less than 8 weeks to the west coast. You will have and enjoy this car for a long time compared to the few days delay you are experiencing now.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Latest status from BMW:

From: L... [email protected]
Sent: Tue 7/19/2011 10:45 AM
To: [SD335is]
Subject: Your European Delivery Vehicle - VIN# E6XXXX

Dear Mr. [SD335is],

I have heard back from my colleagues at the Vehicle Processing Center (VPC).

The new wheel for your vehicle is estimated to arrive to their location tomorrow and installation completed that afternoon.

Due to the time difference between my location and the VPC, I will be able to advise an further update on Thursday.

Thank you and kind regards, 
L...

L... R...
BMW of North America
European Sales 
300 Chestnut Ridge Road
Woodcliff Lake, NJ 07677
Phone: (800) 932- 0831
Fax: (201) 307- 9320​I was told on the morning of Thursday, 7/14 that the wheel was ordered, (probably the previous day given the time difference), and would take 2 business days to arrive and one business day to install. Now it appears that it will take 5-6 days and the earliest the car will be re-delivered will be on Friday or Saturday. This will be almost 2 weeks after fishki's car, also an ED car on the Faust, was delivered to his dealer.

My wife is leaving on Thursday morning for six days for her sister's baby shower (couldn't plan this when we ordered in January!). There is now no way that she is going to be able to take re-delivery of her car so I will have to do it without her. She's devastated.


----------

